# Ghostbusters: Afterlife (November 11, 2021)



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2019)

Just a teaser trailer but I'm sorta excited. Now hoping Jason Reitman can bring back the love his old man had for the movies


----------



## Karma (Jan 19, 2019)

The cast will dictate if they learned from their mistakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2019)

Just wondering who will take the mantle from those guys


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2019)

No all women?


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 20, 2019)

So who thought this was a good idea? The original was lightning in a bottle, and the second one showed signs of rot when it wasn't retreading old ground. Then there's the decision to release this so soon after the failure of the reboot. Honestly, nothing about this makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Runner (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2019)

I don't get it. It's insulting that they're moving on back to a male cast? Didn't her movie flop?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't get it. It's insulting that they're moving on back to a male cast? Didn't her movie flop?


Gesy...
SEXISM


----------



## The Runner (Jan 20, 2019)

They didn’t do anything to the female Ghostbusters that the female Ghostbusters didn’t do to the original one.

It’s just hypocrisy on her part.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2019)

In her defense, the reboot did attract a lot of misogyny and Leslie Jones probably did receive the brunt of it. Did that cause the movie to fail? MAYBE -- I do remember a lot of people taking issue that the cast were all played by women, although they'd try to emphasize that they weren't being sexist. But if it had a part in the lackluster box office draw, it wasn't the only part. The trailers did suck and they would've sucked had there been an all-male cast. Most audiences found the movie pretty mediocre too.

With that said, I don't think she's being fair by saying "this is what Trump would do". It's not uncommon for failed reboots to be followed up with sequels. My immediate assumption is that because this is going to be a sequel to the first 2 films, it was going to be about the original cast -- who just happen to be dudes. But even that isn't confirmed. The only information I can find is that this new one will be based around kids - 2 boys, 2 girls...I'm assuming Leslie Jones didn't hear about that part...assuming the info is accurate.

Once again, I'll give credit to the filmmakers for thinking out of the box. I thought I was less likely to compare the 2016 reboot with the classic original because of the unconventional casting, so was cool with the idea of an all-female cast. I guess it's the same thing if it stars children. Hopefully it's good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 20, 2019)

What is the point tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2019)

Money


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't get it. It's insulting that they're moving on back to a male cast? Didn't her movie flop?


Not just male cast original cast as well  it does not make any sense


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 20, 2019)

This one should have a bunch of kids. The public won't eat kids alive. The age range inoculates them against whatever controversy might otherwise happen to adults. 

Get a good Stranger Things age cast. These movies are for kids after all.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2019)

She’s lowkey blaming Trump because her movie flopped? 

Anyway, the franchise is dead. The original cast are old af and there’s nothing we can do about it. At this point, this is all but a quick cash grab for Hollywood.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 20, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> She’s lowkey blaming Trump because her movie flopped?
> 
> Anyway, the franchise is dead. The original cast are old af and there’s nothing we can do about it. At this point, this is all but a quick cash grab for Hollywood.


Iron Fist actor directly blamed Trump for low ratings


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 20, 2019)

Damnnn


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2019)

Trump drank their milkshakes too !


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2019)

She's not blaming him.Trump is basically a buzzword to symbolize the ugliness of society.


----------



## kire (Jan 24, 2019)

Trump doesn't matter..

This movie, I don't know.  Can anything even compare to the original?  But I am curious..


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> She’s lowkey blaming Trump because her movie flopped?
> 
> Anyway, the franchise is dead. The original cast are old af and there’s nothing we can do about it. At this point, this is all but a quick cash grab for Hollywood.


Part of the original cast is dead.


----------



## The Runner (Jan 26, 2019)

Harold Ramis, yeah

Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd and Ernie Hudson are still alive and kicking.

They haven’t been approached, tho


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2019)

Sir Jogga said:


> Harold Ramis, yeah
> 
> Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd and Ernie Hudson are still alive and kicking.
> 
> They haven’t been approached, tho



As unpopular of an opinion as this might be, maybe it's for the best?

If they appear as their characters, it would be hard for them not to upstage the newer cast. 

When they cameo'd in the 2016 reboot, it was more distracting than anything else.


----------



## The Runner (Jan 26, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> As unpopular of an opinion as this might be, maybe it's for the best?
> 
> If they appear as their characters, it would be hard for them not to upstage the newer cast.
> 
> When they cameo'd in the 2016 reboot, it was more distracting than anything else.


lmao no.

It’s dead on arrival if you’re already intimidated of the crux of the legacy you’re building your story on.

It’s basically a death sentence to the legacy character, in pretending the legacy doesn’t exist.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 27, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> This one should have a bunch of kids. The public won't eat kids alive. The age range inoculates them against whatever controversy might otherwise happen to adults.
> 
> Get a good Stranger Things age cast. These movies are for kids after all.



Say that to the kid who played Anakin Skywalker in Episode I, dude is still a wreck up to this day.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2019)

Sir Jogga said:


> lmao no.
> 
> It’s dead on arrival if you’re already intimidated of the crux of the legacy you’re building your story on.
> 
> It’s basically a death sentence to the legacy character, in pretending the legacy doesn’t exist.



So how do you think they should do it?

I remember when the 2016 reboot was early in production, the original talk was that Dan Aykroyd would reprise his role as a mentor to the female characters. I think that could've worked. But it would be odd because part of the appeal of the character was how he played off of the original cast -- particularly Bill Murray. Yet if you have them all serving as mentors, once again, you'll likely upstage the new cast. Plus, Bill Murray has made it clear he's not interested, so already the dynamic is off...although I remember Ramis at one point pitched an idea of him being a ghost, which could be interesting.

Also, it's hard not to be intimidated by the legacy of the original film, as it was the cast who made it work. Most people agree they captured lightening in a bottle, which is why "Ghostbusters 2" was regarded as a disappointment at the time. Contrast that to something like "Mad Max", where the car stunts and setting that made the original (and its more popular sequel) stand out.

But maybe that just means they shouldn't keep trying to revive this franchise...at least in movie form...

I guess we'll have to see. I just dont like movies that use nostalgia as a crutch.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 27, 2019)

They are making a new one? Thought the previous one didn't do well. Don't know if the people want one really.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 27, 2019)

The problem is, it wasn't just his classmates, it was also grown ass adult Star Wars fans who hated the movie and harassed like mad, the same happened to Hayden and the dude who played Jar Jar Binks, that one even attempted suicide.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> The problem is, it wasn't just his classmates, it was also grown ass adult Star Wars fans who hated the movie and harassed like mad, the same happened to Hayden and the dude who played Jar Jar Binks, that one even attempted suicide.



That's the dark side of the Star Wars fandom for you.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 21, 2019)

Luck said:


> The cast will dictate if they learned from their mistakes.



From what I saw of rumors, the cast will be teenagers. Certainly would explain why the Ecto-1 is in some barn in a small town, which seems to be the setting.

On the other hand, he recently caused a bit of a furor by saying he's "giving the series back to the fans".



Seriously? That's not going to endear people to you, Jason.


----------



## The Runner (Feb 21, 2019)

Catalyst75 said:


> On the other hand, he recently caused a bit of a furor by saying he's "giving the series back to the fans".
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? That's not going to endear people to you, Jason.


 

Speak for yourself


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> That's the dark side of the Star Wars fandom for you.


WOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH

I am scared.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 12, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I almost certainly will not see this new film, because this is clearly an attempt to profit from a popular franchise and also erase the memory of the previous film. The original two films were great, so I wish that everyone would leave their legacy intact.
> 
> As a side note, with all the reboots and other attempts to profit from nostalgia that have been occurring, recently, one franchise that I _do_ wish to see revisited is _Heavy Metal;_ the original film was an underrated gem of cinematic history, and the sequel, while not as good as the original, was still enjoyable, so I very much would like to see another film of that name (animated, of course, and with multiple story segments, as did the original).


There was Metal Hurlant Chronicles....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

So the kids are the grandchildren of Harold Ramis' character?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2019)

stranger ghostbusters


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> So the kids are the grandchildren of Harold Ramis' character?


Did the oversized dorky glasses gave it away?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

Btw the girl, Grace McKenna, was born the day before I joined NF.



Huey Freeman said:


> Did the oversized dorky glasses gave it away?


Give*
Yup.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 9, 2019)

So the crap movie from a few years ago is official non-canon


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> So the crap movie from a few years ago is official non-canon


Well duh.  That was a reboot not a sequel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2019)

The trailer seemed to draw influence from the trailer for "The Force Awakens". It looks pretty good, but is it just me or does it seem to be taking itself a little too seriously?


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 9, 2019)

Stranger things vibes from this.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> The trailer seemed to draw influence from the trailer for "The Force Awakens". It looks pretty good, but is it just me or does it seem to be taking itself a little too seriously?



I dunno the chase with Slimer seemed to give it the not take itself seriously edge.  TBH out of the thing I got a kind of extreme ghostbusters vibe from it all except without Egon for obvious reasons


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I dunno the chase with Slimer seemed to give it the not take itself seriously edge.  TBH out of the thing I got a kind of extreme ghostbusters vibe from it all except without Egon for obvious reasons



I have to assume it will be tonally in line with the original two films. It's just kind of odd how they cut the trailer. Maybe they wanted to distance itself from the 2016 that much more? Considering how that marketed itself as a hard comedy?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2019)

It doesn't technically need to be a comedy, though, does it? It seems like the "It" type movies are in vogue now. Ghostbusters as a franchise has always had comedy elements, but that's varied from series to series. It's most prominent in the feature length films but can be more background in the other media, like the comics and cartoon shows. This one might go more that route.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> It doesn't technically need to be a comedy, though, does it? It seems like the "It" type movies are in vogue now. Ghostbusters as a franchise has always had comedy elements, but that's varied from series to series. It's most prominent in the feature length films but can be more background in the other media, like the comics and cartoon shows. This one might go more that route.


If that's the case no thanks.

You already have Stranger Things, It, etc for paranormal horror.

I want paranormal comedy like the old stuff.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If that's the case no thanks.
> 
> You already have Stranger Things, It, etc for paranormal horror.
> 
> I want paranormal comedy like the old stuff.



There's still plenty of room for that in the aesthetic set by the trailer. Honestly, the comedy in the original two films was often understated and dry in its delivery. It was hilarious because of the chemistry between the characters, and the fact that all these educated weirdos with eccentric personalities were hunting ghosts and treating it like a day job. If this movie can conjure a similar tone in a different context - that kind of subtle and witty Ramis-style writing - then more power to it. I'm sure we'll see at least some of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2019)

Also, between the Terror-Dog showing up and the Shandor mining co., it looks like Gozer's definitely the main antagonist again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> It doesn't technically need to be a comedy, though, does it? It seems like the "It" type movies are in vogue now. Ghostbusters as a franchise has always had comedy elements, but that's varied from series to series. It's most prominent in the feature length films but can be more background in the other media, like the comics and cartoon shows. This one might go more that route.



It kind of does needs to be a comedy, but... has a mainstream franchise ever changed from comedic to serious? I've seen it done in low budgeted franchises (Tremors, Universal Soldier) and I've seen mainstream franchises go from serious to comedic... or at least much more comedic... but I don't know if I've ever seen a franchise go that route. With that said, I'm sure at the absolute least, it will be like Marvel... or even Star Wars, in its presentation of comedy.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> It kind of does needs to be a comedy, but... has a mainstream franchise ever changed from comedic to serious? I've seen it done in low budgeted franchises (Tremors, Universal Soldier) and I've seen mainstream franchises go from serious to comedic... or at least much more comedic... but I don't know if I've ever seen a franchise go that route. With that said, I'm sure at the absolute least, it will be like Marvel... or even Star Wars, in its presentation of comedy.




I'd slightly change around your first line. It needs to be at least kind of a comedy, but the strength of Ghostbusters 1984 is that it was a comedy while also exploring the horror and science aspects of the supernatural. It wasn't just a comedy. It was an interesting universe where the supernatural and the hard sciences were intertwined. It set the stage for a new type of genre as a result. All this film really needs to do is to respect that original universe and vibe while being funny enough in its own way.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Well duh.  That was a reboot not a sequel.



Reboot?

An Omake at best.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> I'd slightly change around your first line. It needs to be at least kind of a comedy, but the strength of Ghostbusters 1984 is that it was a comedy while also exploring the horror and science aspects of the supernatural. It wasn't just a comedy. It was an interesting universe where the supernatural and the hard sciences were intertwined. It set the stage for a new type of genre as a result. All this film really needs to do is to respect that original universe and vibe while being funny enough in its own way.



I agree that it balanced horror, comedy and science fiction very well. The sequel followed this to an extent, while the remake went full on comedy, with the science fiction only being used for gags. Obviously if they go the path of the original, then that's great. But the trailer didn't really convey that tone, so we'll just have to see.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 12, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I agree that it balanced horror, comedy and science fiction very well. The sequel followed this to an extent, while the remake went full on comedy, with the science fiction only being used for gags. Obviously if they go the path of the original, then that's great. But the trailer didn't really convey that tone, so we'll just have to see.



That's what intrigued me about the trailer, to be honest. It subverted my expectations in a good way. I'm sure the actual movie will contain some comedy because that's tonally part of Ghostbusters as a brand. Ghostbusters without humor is like Star War without space ships or lightsabers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2020)

We have a date for this btw, July 10th


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2021)

Also @blakstealth  change the release date in the OP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2021)

Sounds like a fun time. No script, just vibes


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sounds like a fun time. No script, just vibes


It doesn't say no script.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2021)

Now this a proper Ghostbusters reboot. Looks like Zuul is back


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Now this a proper Ghostbusters reboot. Looks like Zuul is back


This isn't a reboot though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> It doesn't say no script.


It says the script was mostly ignored


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> It says the script was mostly ignored


"Almost none of the scenes were filmed as scripted"

That doesn't mean "no script"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> "Almost none of the scenes were filmed as scripted"
> 
> That doesn't mean "no script"


It means the script was mostly ignored.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> It means the script was mostly ignored.


Just for Bill Murray's scenes.  And it still doesn't mean "no script".  No script would be improv.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Just for Bill Murray's scenes.  And it still doesn't mean "no script".  No script would be improv.


No for everyone. And some scenes were in fact, improvised.  Look it up.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2021)

If I go on IMDB and look up the script for this movie, it's not going to be a blank page. (After it comes out)  Scene improvisation isn't new, doesn't mean there isn't a script.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 27, 2021)

AntMan looks like Dr. Strange lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> If I go on IMDB and look up the script for this movie, it's not going to be a blank page. (After it comes out)  Scene improvisation isn't new, doesn't mean there isn't a script.


... anyways, great trailer, right?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Also @blakstealth  change the release date in the OP


where are your manners?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> where are your manners?


This guy must not know me.


----------



## Vagueness (Jul 28, 2021)

Happy to see actual effort seemingly put into this one. No idea what the hell they were thinking with the 2016 one. And then they had the audacity to blame sexism for their terrible movie flopping.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 28, 2021)

i thought this came out in 2020


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2021)

I thought it came out already too. Pandemic has that weird affect on some.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 28, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Now this a proper Ghostbusters reboot. Looks like Zuul is back



With a location called "Shandor Mining Co." I'd expect to see a return of Gozer and all his forces.


----------



## LulzLover (Jul 30, 2021)

I just pray this movie will be awesome, the all female ghostbusters movie was such a disappointment.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2021)

This is getting moved back a week to November 19th @Jon Moxley


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2021)

I am honestly not that hyped for this one, Ghostbusters was one of my favorite cartoons as a kid and one thing I did like to see is the side seat which I think is and invention of the cartoon. 

But I actually liked Ghostbusters 2016 (and I hate Ghostbusters 2 because it's dog shit) and I really think that it will be hard to please this audience who seemingly wants elderly actors from 40 years ago to reprise roles so they feel young again. 

They should have just given us a fucking Extreme Ghostbusters movie in the aughts.


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 20, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am honestly not that hyped for this one, Ghostbusters was one of my favorite cartoons as a kid and one thing I did like to see is the side seat which I think is and invention of the cartoon.
> 
> But I actually liked Ghostbusters 2016 (and I hate Ghostbusters 2 because it's dog shit) and I really think that it will be hard to please this audience who seemingly wants elderly actors from 40 years ago to reprise roles so they feel young again.
> 
> They should have just given us a fucking Extreme Ghostbusters movie in the aughts.


Another Real Ghostbusters fan! I was big into the fandom back in the day (wrote RGB fan fic and even had a phone conversation with J. Michael Strazynski--the story editor for the best of the series). Went to media cons and wrote for 'zines'--PKE Readings, primarily. Yeah, that side seat was definitely from the toon! Looks like maybe Egon and Janine finally got together (hope so, anyway--I shipped them hard)!!

I preferred the animated series to the movies (well, the early episodes before the censors ruined it) and I absolutely hated the second movie which pushed Janine onto the moronic Tully. Had no interest in the all women version, which just looked like crap thrown together for the bucks. This sequel looks to be more genuine, given the care Ivan Reitman's son has put into it. I might give it a look, though I will be disappointed if I find that Egon and Janine didn't get together at last!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2021)

SoulFire said:


> Another Real Ghostbusters fan! I was big into the fandom back in the day (wrote RGB fan fic and even had a phone conversation with J. Michael Strazynski--the story editor for the best of the series). Went to media cons and wrote for 'zines'--PKE Readings, primarily. Yeah, that side seat was definitely from the toon! Looks like maybe Egon and Janine finally got together (hope so, anyway--I shipped them hard)!!
> 
> I preferred the animated series to the movies (well, the early episodes before the censors ruined it) and I absolutely hated the second movie which pushed Janine onto the moronic Tully. Had no interest in the all women version, which just looked like crap thrown together for the bucks. This sequel looks to be more genuine, given the care Ivan Reitman's son has put into it. I might give it a look, though I will be disappointed if I find that Egon and Janine didn't get together at last!


I would probably have written fic if I had even thought to, that must have been a good time honestly. I really adored that show, the toys and everything.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 20, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I would probably have written fic if I had even thought to, that must have been a good time honestly. I really adored that show, the toys and everything.


I was probably around the age you are now at that time!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2021)

SoulFire said:


> I was probably around the age you are now at that time!


Wait how lol. I actually was a little little kid for the first show and in junior high for the second (when I started writing Fan fiction and it was mostly Zelda stuff then).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2021)

That's not great, right? I remember when Eternals pulled down 70 million and people were like Marvel is dead. Though I guess this might not cost as much as that movie.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's not great, right? I remember when Eternals pulled down 70 million and people were like Marvel is dead. Though I guess this might not cost as much as that movie.


Not particularly still a better opening than King Richard which was like $5.7 million.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Not particularly still a better opening than King Richard which was like $5.7 million.


I saw a trailer for that, it looks like sad black movie with Will Smith


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I saw a trailer for that, it looks like sad black movie with Will Smith


How is it sad?  It's about the Williams sisters' father's hard work pay off.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2021)

Mider T said:


> How is it sad?  It's about the Williams sisters' father's hard work pay off.


Sad hood movie.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sad hood movie.


Nah It's not a hood movie


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I originally had no intention of seeing this film, as it appeared to be another blatant cash grab by a giant corporation attempting to capitalize on the popularity of a classic franchise, but one if my friends was very eager to see it, so I decided to see it, and it was actually better than I thought that it would be. I certainly have no intention to ever see it, again, but it was better than _Jurassic World_ or the _Star Wars_ sequel trilogy in terms of being a long-awaited sequel to a classic franchise, although, having said that, it still felt too much like a repeat of the original film, whereas the 2016 film at least was willing to explore new territory.
> 
> Why did the filmmakers feel that it was necessary to have the main characters in this film be adolescents? The original two films focused entirely on adult characters, so I do not see why it was necessary to change that perspective.
> 
> ...


I think Bill Murray was on coke or something. I remember stories about Caddyshack 

Ernie Hudson is black and we all know black don't crack. 

Honestly they are trying to make movies for younger people because that's probably where the money is

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 21, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wait how lol. I actually was a little little kid for the first show and in junior high for the second (when I started writing Fan fiction and it was mostly Zelda stuff then).


I'm old enough to be your mama! I wrote my RGB fan fic in my thirties (as did quite a few others of similar age--the series had a huge adult fandom). Much to my surprise, Strazynski contacted me after I sent him a letter telling him about said fandom. My hubby told me a Joe Strazynski was on the phone and I just about fainted!!


DemonDragonJ said:


> I originally had no intention of seeing this film, as it appeared to be another blatant cash grab by a giant corporation attempting to capitalize on the popularity of a classic franchise, but one if my friends was very eager to see it, so I decided to see it, and it was actually better than I thought that it would be. I certainly have no intention to ever see it, again, but it was better than _Jurassic World_ or the _Star Wars_ sequel trilogy in terms of being a long-awaited sequel to a classic franchise, although, having said that, it still felt too much like a repeat of the original film, whereas the 2016 film at least was willing to explore new territory.


Hubby and I went to see the movie today--he absolutely LOVED it. I thought it was good and I actually appreciated the callbacks to the original. Had no interest in the 2016 movie--that wasn't _my _Ghostbusters and it just felt like a cheap money grab to me.


DemonDragonJ said:


> Why did the filmmakers feel that it was necessary to have the main characters in this film be adolescents? The original two films focused entirely on adult characters, so I do not see why it was necessary to change that perspective.


Reitman said he had an idea about a girl wearing the Ghostbuster equipment for some time and that after Ramis died the idea that she was his granddaughter gelled and he visualized it as a story about the Spengler family.


DemonDragonJ said:


> This film implied that there was romance between Egon and Janine, but Janine cannot have been Callie's mother, since they had clearly never met, before; why did the movie not reveal the identity of Callie's mother?


Exactly. The one gripe I have with the movie. Janine should have been the grandma. I can't even imagine Egon hooking up with anyone else, given his obtuse nature. On top of that, there's nothing about the woman he finally procreated with. It's a big hole in the plot, imo.


DemonDragonJ said:


> I also noticed that this movie made many references to the original film, but none at all to _Ghostbusters II,_ which is weird, since I was under the impression that, unlike many movie sequels, the second installment of this series was as beloved as is the original.


I thought GBII stunk. Liked little about it, from the addition of Dana Barrett's baby to Janine being stuck with moron Tully. Glad that the only thing taken from it was Ray's occult bookstore.


DemonDragonJ said:


> The post-credits scene heavily implied that there shall be another installment, but I really do not wish for this franchise to copy _Jurassic World_ and simply be an endless stream of attempts to milk a cash cow franchise.


I didn't get that vibe, but nothing ever surprises me when it comes to sequels. My god, how many Spider-Man movies are there out there covering the same darned stuff!?


DemonDragonJ said:


> How is it that Dan Aykroyd and Ernie Hudson still look very good for their ages, but Bill Murray looks terrible? Has he done drugs, or is it simply bad luck?


Hudson has that great skin that most black folk are blessed with. (We old white farts have our skin melt slowly down our faces!) I thought that both Aykroyd and Murray looked like 100 miles of bad road, myself. Annie Potts, however, looks (by nature or suture) great and Sigourney Weaver has aged gracefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 23, 2021)

The original Ghostbusters was one of the first movies I remember seeing at the theater, in 1984. This one was a good homage to it, especially the last fifteen minutes or so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> The original Ghostbusters was one of the first movies I remember seeing at the theater, in 1984. This one was a good homage to it, especially the last fifteen minutes or so.


I forget this movie exists until one of y'all posts in here. I will catch it on whatever thing it streams on first. Maybe I'll rent it.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 24, 2021)

I've never watched any Ghostbusters movie, so this was my first one. I enjoyed it. It makes me want to see the first one now.


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 24, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> I've never watched any Ghostbusters movie, so this was my first one. I enjoyed it. It makes me want to see the first one now.


It was a fun movie--but I still preferred the cartoon!!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> I've never watched any Ghostbusters movie, so this was my first one. I enjoyed it. It makes me want to see the first one now.


Why would you even watch this one first?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> I've never watched any Ghostbusters movie, so this was my first one. I enjoyed it. It makes me want to see the first one now.


Ignore what anyone says about the 2016, like some people will like it, but don't watch Ghostbusters 2. It makes zero sense. 

At least in the 2016 it takes place in like another reality.


----------

